# Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it!



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope you enjoy the holidays.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have a merry good time, eat well, and be happy and healthy.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Hope you enjoy the holidays.


Though I don't celebrate Christmas, I do enjoy living in Mexico at this time of year, even in this annus horribilis of 2021! Happy Holidays to you and yours, Alan.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Though I don't celebrate Christmas, I do enjoy living in Mexico at this time of year, even in this annus horribilis of 2021! Happy Holidays to you and yours, Alan.


Thank you. Same to you.


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

2.38 billion "Christians" out of a world population of approximately 7.8 billion people (Googled numbers). I'm sure there are more than a few on this site that celebrate Christmas. Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

What is your point in bringing up how many Christians there are?


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

The thread heading announced "Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it". I could of brought up the fact that a percentage of Agnostics and Atheists celebrate Christmas as well, but they only make up roughly 7% of the world population. But I chose to put a positive spin on it and chose the largest world wide faith that celebrates the holiday. That way the OP of this thread knows that at least 30% on average of readers will appreciate her Christmas greeting.
What I didn't research is how many Grinch's there are world wide, I only know of one, made famous by Dr. Suess. But I'm sure some will respond sooner or later to this thread of wishing people good health, happiness, and cheer.


----------

